# Ponazuril as coccidiostat?



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

We have a new coccidiostat that we are using at the pet emergency clinic- ponziuril. It works very well, much better than albon, sulfa, etc. I googled it and came up with this product for horses: Marquis Antiprotozoal Oral Paste. 

My question- has anyone researched this medication for treating coccidia in goats?

Donna


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Marquis 4 x 127 gm tubes $739.00 
Marquis Each 127 gm tube $199.99 
OUCH!!!!!! This would stop me from using it.

*BUT:*Toltrazuril-sulfone (Ponazuril) has been studied for use in goats for coccidia. _Goat Medicine _ has a dose of 20mg/kg bw orally once. BUT, the last time I checked on this drug-Toltrazuril- it was not available in the US. Was in Australia,China, ect...but what are the risks involved of ordering it from these countries over the internet? I would have a very hard time convincing my horse vet that I needed the drug for coccidia control in my goats. AND I have seen the
Marquis box in his drug supply. I know he was using a new drug on EPM and "that it was #%$&^^* EXPENSIVE but it was working". This was about 8 yrs ago, so he was probably getting it,"NOT from Bayer." 

I don't know enough about the chemical make-up of Marquis to even try it. But, if it truly is a drug containing Toltrazuril...and is in the US now...........

This is the Bayer site for Baycox which contains Toltrazuril.
http://www.baycox.com/325/Pharmacokinetics_and_Safety.htm
http://www.baycox.com/317/Coccidiosis_in_Cattle.htm

Hhhhmmm....with it now being used in Equines AND available in the US, even under another drug name...might be worth checking into. 
Kaye


----------

